# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Megatron-Turing Natural Language Generation (MT-NLP), AI-powered language model

## Airicist

Developers:

Microsoft Corporation

Nvidia Corporation

----------


## Airicist

"Using DeepSpeed and Megatron to Train Megatron-Turing NLG 530B, the World’s Largest and Most Powerful Generative Language Model"

by Paresh Kharya and Ali Alvi
October 11, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft and Nvidia team up to train one of the world’s largest language models"

by Kyle Wiggers
October 11, 2021

----------

